# Any advice please??



## charlyb (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi

BFN today after our third fresh cycle.  To date we've had two IUI's, three fresh IVFs and two frozen cycles all which have failed.  The doctors cannot find anything wrong and we always get good quality embryos.  

Are there further tests that can be done to find out why things are not working or is it a guessing game?  We've been attending Wessex Fertility Clinic in Southampton throughout.

Does anyone have any words of wisdom out there?  I'm 37, DH is 32.  

Thank you.

Charly B xx


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Charly,

So sorry to hear your recent cycle wasn't successful  

We too had our 1st BFN a few weeks ago after having 2 grade A blasts put back in...since then our clinic has sent us for immune tests and it turns out i've got autoimmune disease which probably means the antibodies in my body would have caused the rejection of my embies. I'm also currently waiting for some results for thrombophillia (sticky blood) which can cause probs with implantation too. 

If you head over the immune/tests thread you'll probably find a thread about what tests to ask for from your clinic just to make sure there's nothing else that can be done on your next cycle....i've been told i'll be put on steroids and possibly clexane on our next go. So there is hope that something else can be done....

I also bought Dr Beers book 'is your body baby friendly', which helped me ask the right questions of our clinic.

Wishing you all the best   

Rach xxx


----------



## charlyb (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Rach

Sorry to hear you've also had a BFN, its just so depressing isn't it.  

Thanks so much for your reply, its most helpful.  I've asked before about these sorts of tests but our clinic doesn't agree with them.  Which clinic are you with please?

Thank you

Charly

xx


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

It's so unfair isn't it  

We're with the Bridge Centre (London Bridge) - I would push your clinic to find out why or you could always go elsewhere for them. Our Con said the NHS very rarely fund this kind of testing but we're going to a centre in Wimpole St, London (i'm sorry but for the life of me, I can't remember the name) and they are doing our screening tests privately - it's quite expensive (£450 for thrombophillia alone) but a couple hundred cheaper than our clinic. 

Hopefully you'll get somewhere soon...but I can't recommend Dr Beers book enough. It really helped me when we went to see our Con as without it I would've just taken whatever he said.

Good luck!!
Rach xxx


----------



## charlyb (Jan 28, 2008)

Many thanks for this Rachel.

Best of luck

C xxx


----------



## Rachey (Jan 29, 2008)

Absolutely no problems, I hope your clinic can be more helpful and wish you all the best for future tx  

Rach xxx


----------

